# Hello from Wakefield



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey folks!

I'm a software developer and have built my own health & fitness forum https://alt-fit.comwhich isn't specifically about body-building, just general health & fitness.

Bodybuilding is definitely an enjoyment of mine: recently I found my body was responding more to training as I increased my rep range instead of going for power. I'm still nowhere where I want to be mass wise or fat wise... I'm probably around 11% body fat right now, want to get ripped down to maybe 8% but without taking a lot of gear, just good diet etc.

I do take gear btw, cruising right now on low dose of test, done a few cycles before but nothing too heavy where I would need PCT - I never want to do PCT.

Current state: attached. Can never get the lighting right.

Anyway, just saying hello


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Good day to you mate and welcome to the forum.

If you allow me, I'd like to save you some future serious work of adjustment, as far as muscular proportions are concerned. I'll only focus on your shoulders.

Looking at the thickness of your neck, whilst it's very comfortably sitting/making your giant trapezius muscles its home, I'd begin now my shift in direction as far as exercises are concerned.

I say the above because I'd like to see the very strong muscular points that you currently have, be fully complemented and supported by your side deltoids, especially your left lateral delt muscle.

You may be a man who cares not for width, I very much doubt it though, as most men (and people in general), seem to view wide shoulders as a sign of strength and power, especially when crowned with some magnificent trapezius and neck muscles as yours Sir.

I'm aware you didn't ask for anyone's opinion on the matter of looks, however by putting up a photo, I presumed you're man enough to take both praise as well as constructive criticism.

All power to you mate, and again I welcome you to UK-M.

Cheers.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome to UKM, just reading your other site and would like to point out a cruise dose of 300mg test might be construed by some a "a lot of gear"!

Looking good bud.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome to UKM,


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Good day to you mate and welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you allow me, I'd like to save you some future serious work of adjustment, as far as muscular proportions are concerned. I'll only focus on your shoulders.
> 
> ...


 No absolutely, I'm always eager to learn. Shoulders have been a sticking point for me. I'm doing standing overhead press (pretty weak at that, plate and a half is my max for 1 rep) and seated dumbbells, afterwards some dumbbell rear delt flies. I'm starting to feel it more with the rear delt flies but only for the last couple of months. You're right, I need to work on this area as I would love a massive pair of shoulders, I meant it'll help me get to the front of the queue quicker 

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

jakes said:


> Welcome to UKM, just reading your other site and would like to point out a cruise dose of 300mg test might be construed by some a "a lot of gear"!
> 
> Looking good bud.


 Thanks man.

I had no idea that would be considered heavy use, I mean isn't TRT around 200mg? I have heard of people taking grams of the stuff and that's insane.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Fadi said:


> Good day to you mate and welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you allow me, I'd like to save you some future serious work of adjustment, as far as muscular proportions are concerned. I'll only focus on your shoulders.
> 
> ...


 will be paying attention to your response, my shoulder caps are small in comparison to the rest of me


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome mate


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I had no idea that would be considered heavy use, I mean isn't TRT around 200mg? I have heard of people taking grams of the stuff and that's insane.


 Not quite, trt is generally 100-125mg per week, and you did state it was a cruise dose which is generally around trt normally (and defo not grams of the stuff)

the purpose of a cruise dose originally was to allow the body to recover from higher levels of gear, but not need a pct to start the body up again and make its own test, so ideally you need the same levels as trt, but as with everything these days people read into things as they like so cruise doses get upped to virtually low dose cycles, your at 300mg as an example, it's what you feel happy with but definitely not a cruise that will allow levels to drop to your natural levels if you see where I'm coming from, although there is something to be said for higher doses while off your blast to keep and protect muscle mass nicely whoch is why some ignore trt levels and basically do high and low dose cycles year round with no time off


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome buddy.


----------



## stanley67 (Dec 11, 2017)

hi from Scotland


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to the site bud, however a quick peruse of your site reveals a lack of understanding of a fair few bits of info, some blatant fibs and some complete bull

Creatine doesn't need to be cycled, that's bro science at its finest, 5g per day is fine every day as that's a saturation dose for the average person

further to the above your also using tren in your cruise as well, so your just doing low dose cycles between high dose cycles, that's not giving your body any breaks, especially tren, I find it odd that your telling people not to abuse steroids and then using 400mg inc 100mg tren as a 'cruise'... just an observation, it's upto you what you choose to use or abuse bud

There's a lot of bro science on your website which is unsubstantiated and not backed up by science at all, not making muscle gains on beef swap to chicken or tuna?? As long as you meet protein requirements it doesn't matter where protein comes from, and beef may have a little more fat in rump or whatever, but if your eating fillet steak it wont make any odds if you have space in your macros and you get 30g from either source

not once do I see you mention overall calories which is what decides if you do or don't get fat, what you eat is to some degree irrelevant... just a few points of eat this way and you'll build muscle or various statements to that effect

You also critique sugar free soft drinks, can you link to any study's that show these effects you mention or is that again bro science? Each one of your bullet points says effectively there needs to be further study's to prove some harm, rather than proving a direct link to the chemical causing harm, now I'm not saying they are good or bad as I have no clue... but at least have the ability to back up your statements when you make them in the public eye

you have a recipe I've just seen and you state it's for muscle building?? It's just protein and carbs with very little fat, good fats are the key for keeping test levels high while natural, too little and your test levels will drop with no doubt, and overall calories determine whether you get fat, lose fat or grow muscle, eating that three times a day if your not getting enough calories to be in a surplus won't build anything... The same way as people who think they can magically take two protein shakes a day and build muscle are disillusioned!

from your website

"Eating fried takeaway food or pork pies and ice-cream is a recipe for disaster and it won't help you attain muscle mass, you'll just end up a fat, unhealthy, unmotivated individual."

No you simply won't, many a decent ifbb pro physique had been built using calorie rich foods like ice cream, pizza and all sorts of stuff you obviously consider to be 'dirty', that again is bro science of the finest order, as long as macros are met you can make up a diet with whatever you like, I've had the best bulk of my short attempt to build muscle eating Morrison's curry's each dinner, big poles of porridge with honey, peanut butter and sultanas in it (they are all sugar by the way, so bad in your book), pizzas, fajitas, and whatever else I can add in, at 4000 calories I was effectively recomping, losing fat and gaining muscle... eating 'dirty food'

lookup @FelonE on here in his journals and you'll see an extreme example and his physique makes most look inadequate, Jaffa cakes and ice cream are staple foods  he enjoys his food and eats whatever he likes within reason and macros

I suppose it's upto what you preach, but at least try and make it based on science not what the bloke down the gym says if you follow what I'm saying, more people will take notice if you don't add in facts of your own which aren't really facts if you see what I mean, if I was after info and knowing a little about nutrition I'd avoid your site as it demonstrates a lack of understanding of the basics and seems based around bro science in a lot of important areas...

Ps you've never needed pct as you've never stopped cycling, call it what you like, 300mg test and 100mg tren is a cycle not a cruise, you'd be so much better educating about AI usage, cruise doses, and pct as well if you want to add info to your page

swole troll has some decent guides on here to get an idea of a good how too for first cycles 

the above probably reads like I'm being harsh but it's not, it's a critique so you can make the site youve built better, appeal to more people, and be a better site all round, more facts less flannel to impress those who don't have a clue and are starting out, they need facts more than the experienced person  I hope you take it that way and not aggressive internet bollocks you can get these days


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> No absolutely, I'm always eager to learn. Shoulders have been a sticking point for me. I'm doing standing overhead press (pretty weak at that, plate and a half is my max for 1 rep) and seated dumbbells, afterwards some dumbbell rear delt flies. I'm starting to feel it more with the rear delt flies but only for the last couple of months. You're right, I need to work on this area as I would love a massive pair of shoulders, I meant it'll help me get to the front of the queue quicker
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


 Try lateral raises (maybe start with 15's) followed by dumbbell ohp, works on imbalances a little more than barbell work, prob start with 20's maybe for 3x10, rear delts I do face pulls generally


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Where to start buddy... you really dove in at the deep end here.



superdrol said:


> Welcome to the site bud, however a quick peruse of your site reveals a lack of understanding of a fair few bits of info, some blatant fibs and some complete bull
> 
> Creatine doesn't need to be cycled, that's bro science at its finest, 5g per day is fine every day as that's a saturation dose for the average person


 Article on Creatine suggesting regulation and reduction of intake. PubMed is widely accepted as a medical authority on multiple aspects of physiology.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23851411

Aside from that, the body produces what it requires, consistently saturating it with chemicals will reduce natural production levels in any scenario. For instance if someone drinks a fair quantity of alcohol, the effect is stimulation of the central nervous system resulting in the release of adrenaline and dopamine - people will feel content and more energetic as a result. The more you drink, the more you feel but the comedown will be worse once the effect has worn off then you have the opposite effect, central nervous system depression - a lack of adrenaline and dopamine, a lack of motivation. Regarding Creatine: the same rule should apply as I'm not to know how much people would take therefore advice should always be carefully given, avoiding the worst case scenario of someone eating a whole tub in one go and yes it could happen, the world is full of fools!



superdrol said:


> further to the above your also using tren in your cruise as well, so your just doing low dose cycles between high dose cycles, that's not giving your body any breaks, especially tren, I find it odd that your telling people not to abuse steroids and then using 400mg inc 100mg tren as a 'cruise'... just an observation, it's upto you what you choose to use or abuse bud


 I'm not abusing anything and it's very disingenuous for you to say so unless you consider every single bodybuilder with decent mass to be an abuser of steroids, is this what you're suggesting? Typically substance abuse denotes a lack of understanding on how to properly regulate intake for maximum effect. You should realize that physiology is independent, we are all different, so doses and effects will vary from person to person. Do you know what *androgenic receptor cells* are? I found what works for me, mileage may vary.



superdrol said:


> There's a lot of bro science on your website which is unsubstantiated and not backed up by science at all, not making muscle gains on beef swap to chicken or tuna?? As long as you meet protein requirements it doesn't matter where protein comes from, and beef may have a little more fat in rump or whatever, but if your eating fillet steak it wont make any odds if you have space in your macros and you get 30g from either source


 There's no bro science on my website, all articles have been researched and to address your point: you hinted at the problem - beef contains more fat. Subcutaneous fat shields muscle fibers from view and the more fat you have, the poorer your physique looks. Some people store fat more easily than others due to hypothyroidism and consequently a low metabolic rate. These people should keep away from fatty foods and choose something leaner, therefore the advice given is valid.



superdrol said:


> not once do I see you mention overall calories which is what decides if you do or don't get fat, what you eat is to some degree irrelevant... just a few points of eat this way and you'll build muscle or various statements to that effect


 You actually just said what you eat is irrelevant? Try telling that to the thousands of morbidly obese, pizza waffling monsters cracking the paving slabs in towns and cities across this land. This is a health and fitness website, we don't promote eating crap because eating crap makes you look and feel like crap and you will die younger because of it. That's not "bro-science" it's called nutritional advice which comes straight from the mouth of every health professional on the planet.



superdrol said:


> You also critique sugar free soft drinks, can you link to any study's that show these effects you mention or is that again bro science? Each one of your bullet points says effectively there needs to be further study's to prove some harm, rather than proving a direct link to the chemical causing harm, now I'm not saying they are good or bad as I have no clue... but at least have the ability to back up your statements when you make them in the public eye


 There are multiple studies available online regarding artificial sweeteners, all of which were evaluated which lead to the construction of said article. You could just Google them and go straight to the scientific reports... there's far too much information to supply here in a simple reply as your question is not specific. Here's something for you to peruse  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23553132



superdrol said:


> you have a recipe I've just seen and you state it's for muscle building?? It's just protein and carbs with very little fat, good fats are the key for keeping test levels high while natural, too little and your test levels will drop with no doubt, and overall calories determine whether you get fat, lose fat or grow muscle, eating that three times a day if your not getting enough calories to be in a surplus won't build anything... The same way as people who think they can magically take two protein shakes a day and build muscle are disillusioned!


 It's a good balance of carbs, protein and green nitrogen rich broccoli, among a couple of other veggies and herbs. It's very healthy as it's boiled, not fried (avoiding hydrogenated fat) with the lid on which helps retain as much nutritional value as possible. So yes, it's for building muscle and I dare say it's working :thumbup1: Try to lose the obsession with calories and the "if it fits my macros" mentality. If you eat crap, you're doing yourself a disservice and will lose the potential you could have gained from higher quality foods.



superdrol said:


> from your website
> 
> "Eating fried takeaway food or pork pies and ice-cream is a recipe for disaster and it won't help you attain muscle mass, you'll just end up a fat, unhealthy, unmotivated individual."
> 
> No you simply won't, many a decent ifbb pro physique had been built using calorie rich foods like ice cream, pizza and all sorts of stuff you obviously consider to be 'dirty', that again is bro science of the finest order, as long as macros are met you can make up a diet with whatever you like, I've had the best bulk of my short attempt to build muscle eating Morrison's curry's each dinner, big poles of porridge with honey, peanut butter and sultanas in it (they are all sugar by the way, so bad in your book), pizzas, fajitas, and whatever else I can add in, at 4000 calories I was effectively recomping, losing fat and gaining muscle... eating 'dirty food'


 If you regularly ingest large quantities of ice-cream (which I call DEATH cream by the way) it will increase your cholesterol massively and put you in the running for hypertension. Contrary to your point, there are many pro-bodybuilders out there who eat high quality foods, rarely if ever touching take away pizza, kebabs and other trashy fast food. Recommending to people that it's okay to eat rubbish just furthers the obesity epidemic prevalent in today's society, that's something no one should never do if they truly care about health and fitness, therefore I question your motivations.



superdrol said:


> I suppose it's upto what you preach, but at least try and make it based on science not what the bloke down the gym says if you follow what I'm saying, more people will take notice if you don't add in facts of your own which aren't really facts if you see what I mean, if I was after info and knowing a little about nutrition I'd avoid your site as it demonstrates a lack of understanding of the basics and seems based around bro science in a lot of important areas...


 I'll remember bloke down the gym.



superdrol said:


> Ps you've never needed pct as you've never stopped cycling, call it what you like, 300mg test and 100mg tren is a cycle not a cruise, you'd be so much better educating about AI usage, cruise doses, and pct as well if you want to add info to your page
> 
> swole troll has some decent guides on here to get an idea of a good how too for first cycles


 I don't know who swole troll is - bloke down the gym?

It's been fun, maybe you could join up and learn a few things, registrations are always open. :beer:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Welcome.

You're about 16% at the least, not 11%, for the record.

Superdrol makes some good points, which I don't think your above response addresses, but rather deflects.

FYI 400mg total gear is not a cruise. And 300mg of test is not a "low dose". I use 400mg total in my blasts (and not that it matters, but for the sake of you responding with this in mind, I look better than you).

I also eat pizza and ice-cream regularly, and am lean, healthy (determined by bloods, ECG scans you name it), and consider it to have no adverse effects whatsover...in fact positive, due to it allowing me to adhere to my total calories/diet whilst also eating foods I enjoy which will increase the number 1 factor for progress, esp in a diet...consistency.

Also agree here with @Fadi, your side delts are rather lacking in comparison to traps etc...incorporate way more side delt isolation, in most cases, pressing alone is barely enough to stimulate growth adequately, let alone build boulders (esp when on gear when they carry a very high number of AR compared to other body parts...they should be blowing up).

Good luck mate!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Superdrol made some factually incorrect comments which contained bad advice. No one would profit from his misinformation.

I take @Fadi's points on side delts and the considered TRT doses, credit where's it due. Physically I have always had big traps, forearms, reasonable biceps and chest and that's where it ends.

"I also eat pizza and ice-cream regularly" for the sake of your health, you should stop. Now and again sure but regularly no. Maybe you're young and can burn it off? Keep it up in later life and you will become best friends with cholesterol.

16% serious? Be nice man!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> Article on Creatine suggesting regulation and reduction of intake. PubMed is widely accepted as a medical authority on multiple aspects of physiology.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23851411
> 
> Aside from that, the body produces what it requires, consistently saturating it with chemicals will reduce natural production levels in any scenario. For instance if someone drinks a fair quantity of alcohol, the effect is stimulation of the central nervous system resulting in the release of adrenaline and dopamine - people will feel content and more energetic as a result. The more you drink, the more you feel but the comedown will be worse once the effect has worn off then you have the opposite effect, central nervous system depression - a lack of adrenaline and dopamine, a lack of motivation. Regarding Creatine: the same rule should apply as I'm not to know how much people would take therefore advice should always be carefully given, avoiding the worst case scenario of someone eating a whole tub in one go and yes it could happen, the world is full of fools!


 Where does it say in the pinned article that you need to drop its use after 8 weeks, that was just the length of the study, it actually says more research is needed to see the effects of long term use



sjacks said:


> I'm not abusing anything and it's very disingenuous for you to say so unless you consider every single bodybuilder with decent mass to be an abuser of steroids, is this what you're suggesting? Typically substance abuse denotes a lack of understanding on how to properly regulate intake for maximum effect. You should realize that physiology is independent, we are all different, so doses and effects will vary from person to person. Do you know what *androgenic receptor cells* are? I found what works for me, mileage may vary.


 No as someone has already pointed out even 300g is high for a cruise dose, I even tried to explain what a cruise dose was, then noted your tren use in a cruise which isn't good advice for a newbie to gear and cruising, you may feel you 'need' tren on a cruise, but is it good advice or needed, nope! as I say it's upto you, but to me that much test and some tren isn't a cruise and I feel 95% of people would probably agree on here and there's some hardcore users on here



sjacks said:


> There's no bro science on my website, all articles have been researched and to address your point: you hinted at the problem - beef contains more fat. Subcutaneous fat shields muscle fibers from view and the more fat you have, the poorer your physique looks. Some people store fat more easily than others due to hypothyroidism and consequently a low metabolic rate. These people should keep away from fatty foods and choose something leaner, therefore the advice given is valid.


 So eating fat makes you fat? Is that what your saying?? I was very careful to point out exactly what I meant, your website stated 'not building enough muscle eating beef, swap to chicken or tuna instead' like I said as long as your macros are met eating beef over chicken or tuna over beef makes diddly squat difference



sjacks said:


> You actually just said what you eat is irrelevant? Try telling that to the thousands of morbidly obese, pizza waffling monsters cracking the paving slabs in towns and cities across this land. This is a health and fitness website, we don't promote eating crap because eating crap makes you look and feel like crap and you will die younger because of it. That's not "bro-science" it's called nutritional advice which comes straight from the mouth of every health professional on the planet.


 I actually said calories are more important than food choices to a large degree... and if you eat clean and in a 2000 calorie surplus you will get fat, if you eat 500 calories below maintenence clean you won't build any muscle, as I say if you want to eat 500 calories of ice cream and you have room in your macros it's fine, it won't make you fat any more than 500 calories of steak or sweet potatoe in its place, overall calories determine fat gain or loss

what you said was exactly bro science, I'll stand by that til the cows come home

am I advocating eating just ice cream? Or just pizza? Nope, I'd love to know where I said that?? I said a pizza incorporated into your food as long as it's within your macros will make zero difference to body composition! Same with ice cream or chocolate or any food within reason!



sjacks said:


> If you regularly ingest large quantities of ice-cream (which I call DEATH cream by the way) it will increase your cholesterol massively and put you in the running for hypertension. Contrary to your point, there are many pro-bodybuilders out there who eat high quality foods, rarely if ever touching take away pizza, kebabs and other trashy fast food. Recommending to people that it's okay to eat rubbish just furthers the obesity epidemic prevalent in today's society, that's something no one should never do if they truly care about health and fitness, therefore I question your motivations.


 Again where did I say eat large amounts?? Your twisting my words to suit your argument supporting something your incorrect on, I don't recommend people eat rubbish, however to say people will get fat if they have a piece of pork pie or eat ice cream is bull s**t! I'd love to know where I said eat loads of kebabs, I said your advice was bro science based and you just put words in my mouth which is the only way you can defend your advice as you can't with science or facts

theres plenty of body builders who are documented to eat pizza, curry's, ice cream etc (not solely, I definitely didn't say that! But in theory you could eat McDonald's all day every day to get on stage in theory) and then turn up on stage at 7 or 8% (as devil says your not 11%, lookup Jamie Alderton dexa scan for what 11% actually looks like, I was giving you maybe 14% as you are carrying a fair bit of mass, but at 11% abs would be clear as day!)

i don't think I need to quote your cycle... ahem I mean cruise if you insist... It's not even close to a cruise


----------



## Robert S (Sep 5, 2016)

great job!! welcome


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

> Where does it say in the pinned article that you need to drop its use after 8 weeks, that was just the length of the study, it actually says more research is needed to see the effects of long term use


 You completely ignored the explanation after the link which you were wise to do as it invalidates your point.



> No as someone has already pointed out even 300g is high for a cruise dose, I even tried to explain what a cruise dose was


 I accepted your information on this, why continue pressing the point?



> as long as your macros are met


 There's the if it fits my macros thing again. How about eating wholesome good quality food, is it that hard?



> calories are more important than food choices


 They're not at all. Good quality food is far more important than calorie counting. Processed food is bad for you, nutritional scientists and physiologists agree whole*heart*edly.



> Again where did I say eat large amounts?


 "many a decent ifbb pro physique had been built using calorie rich foods like ice cream, pizza" - you said it there, suggesting that quality physiques have been built on pizza and ice cream.

Attached: what a diet of pizza and ice cream builds.

Dude I know you're trying to make your mark here and maybe it was arrogant of me to include a link to my website on a first post, for that I apologize as the last thing I want to do is cause unnecessary offense, especially while being a new member here, however, when you present false information and promote unhealthy fast food, exactly the kind of s**t I am fighting against, I have no choice but to react.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

11.6%


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

superdrol said:


> 11.6%


 The conclusion was 10.8%

still, yeah I'm obviously a bit more than 11%, haven't had it checked which is something I would like to do but no xray :/


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So your saying if I ate 1200 calories of day cereal first thing, 2 packs of Jaffa cakes, a litre of ice cream, 2 burgers chips and beans and some whey for extra protein I'd turn out like him? And never get under 10%?

Let us settle one point at a time... i read what *you stated* about creatine and as I said find me a study that shows you *have* to cycle it which is not gonna happen, you haven't proved or even linked to anything other than your theory about that at all? So yes for me that's bro science... 5g of creatine monohydrate ran for the rest of your life is enough to saturate the average body, so it matters not if the body down regulates its own production (I'm not even sure if that matters as you can replace it completely)



sjacks said:


> The conclusion was 10.8%
> 
> still, yeah I'm obviously a bit more than 11%, haven't had it checked which is something I would like to do but no xray :/


 Nope that was his torso or a specific area, overall if you look at the bold line where it's overall it was 11.6 from memory

try a local sports science uni type place, I know derby have got one, that's only a little trip down the motorway if you want to find out for sure, it takes very little time and is under 100 quid from memory


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

This guys bulking diet was as above, and cutting he kept carbs over 400-500g for the most part with decent protein and fats, does he resemble the guy you posted a picture of above?? Because his diet consisted of foods you describe as dirty? Nope because he consumed just enough calories to grow (ie a small excess) and shock horror he didn't get fat...

As long as calories are kept in check you can eat some dirty foods and stay lean as you do so



















Sorry @FelonE, needed your pics to show jaffacakes are awesome and not too dirty to get lean!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

No, go re-watch the video, around the halfway mark the conclusion was 10.8% overall body-fat, after that they went on to discuss individual areas. If you're going to link to a video, at least try to be factual about it's content as anyone can just watch and find out the truth for themselves.

The guy above looks great, fantastic physique and there is no way on god's green Earth he got that way by eating a diet of pizza and ice-cream. Why don't you ask hm to reveal his full diet plan? I'm sure he has better things to do though as someone who looks that good is obviously dedicated and probably hasn't got the time to respond personally to your request and reveal his whole diet plan, which leads me on to the next point: you seem to have way too much time on your hands! I'm here up at 3am today: my day will consist of 3 hours of coding on a personal project, then my 8 hours day job, then I'm going to weight train tonight. Busy times, have to go.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

It seems the truth lays somewhere between.

Creatine saturation will likely be achieved at 5g, no need to front load or cycle it. Natural production, no evidence I can find to support supplementing it will suppress your kidneys or livers natural production. If you're going to link to pubmed, you might want to link to the full article and provide excerpts because I just read the whole thing and found nothing to support your theory. References would be appreciated.

http://journals.lww.com/acsm-csmr/fulltext/2013/07000/Creatine_Supplementation.10.aspx

IIFYM is absolutely fine, of course it's easier to ensure you don't over or under consume if you stick to "wholesome" (read simple) foods. You can get jacked as f**k eating a McDonalds diet and be relatively healthy, but you wont be eating very much or very often and your choices will be limited. I eat simple foods 90% of the time, 10% of what I eat would be considered "dirty", so I do understand your take but it's a spectrum and there really is no black and white. Whatever works for the individual.

Calories are just as important as partitioning, neglect either and you're f**ked. Not hitting that 200kg squat if you're eating 1600cal a day, I don't give a s**t who you are or what your genetics are like. Same goes for eating an 80% carb diet.

And yes, linking your own forum in your intro post on another well established forum isn't good form. Most here, myself included, have a good amount of loyalty to this board and it's members and it gets peoples backs up. I understand you want the backlink and traffic, but it's a controversial strategy to put it mildly.

Welcome to UKM.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> No, go re-watch the video, around the halfway mark the conclusion was 10.8% overall body-fat, after that they went on to discuss individual areas. If you're going to link to a video, at least try to be factual about it's content as anyone can just watch and find out the truth for themselves.
> 
> The guy above looks great, fantastic physique and there is no way on god's green Earth he got that way by eating a diet of pizza and ice-cream. Why don't you ask hm to reveal his full diet plan? I'm sure he has better things to do though as someone who looks that good is obviously dedicated and probably hasn't got the time to respond personally to your request and reveal his whole diet plan, which leads me on to the next point: you seem to have way too much time on your hands! I'm here up at 3am today: my day will consist of 3 hours of coding on a personal project, then my 8 hours day job, then I'm going to weight train tonight. Busy times, have to go.


 See where it says sub total? That's 10.8, that doesn't include the head and is a relevant figure for him vs his old overall torso figure, his head is 23.1% fat so the actual total for the scan is on the bold line that says total... 11.6, having had a dexa and got results from one that is his total percentage








if felone chimes in he will no doubt reassure you that his diet did consist of ice cream and Jaffa cakes, just shows it can be done, he stepped on stage in great shape! My point is some ice cream (please note I didn't say all of your diet, which is the point your missing yet you still go back too), doesn't mean your gonna turn out like the michelin man you so kindly posted above, a balance of all foods is fine, you don't need to eat like a monk to step on stage, and for the average joe who trains it's very possible to eat a variety of foods and get in shape


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

What's up @jakes

The issue regarding constant artificial boosting of the body's naturally occurring chemicals cannot be denied but as you hinted, it's both dosage and physiologically dependent.

IIFYM - I'm totally against this as it invites unhealthy eating, it's something which in time I would like the majority of people to find repulsive so we can be more healthy and live longer. By the way your eating habits sound every much like mine, I have the occasional pizza/burger etc but try as much as possible to keep a clean diet. I'm not a spring chicken anymore and would hate to get into health complications.

Agreed on forum link, I am not trying to poach members, just sharing work. It's not going to be launched officially until next February anyway. Currently having to meander through the legal system and get it registered with HM Gov, self assessments and all those wonderful things everyone always loves to do LOL

Cheers bud


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Welcome on board


----------



## stanley67 (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome bro ,have fun


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm a software developer and have built my own health & fitness forum https://alt-fit.comwhich isn't specifically about body-building, just general health & fitness.
> 
> ...


 What is a leftie?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm a software developer and have built my own health & fitness forum https://alt-fit.comwhich isn't specifically about body-building, just general health & fitness.
> 
> ...


 dat blocky mess


----------

